# raw wood veneer



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I was looking at veneers for a furniture build recently.
Used a site called Woodfinders.
Linked all sorts of veneer suppliers.
Prices are still going to be high due to shipping costs.
Quality materials are always expensive.
Input zip code, type of lumber, species of lumber and hit search
returns local suppliers ( at least those in the same time zone) 

http://www.woodfinder.com


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I checked out the site. Nothing in the area according to the site. I HAD 3 sources but these folk don't reply promptly small orders....


----------

